# Kallie's Spa Day



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

First, let me say I LOVE THIS GROOMER!!! My previous groomer moved from the area, so I had to find a new one. This lady just opened up her shop in June. I took a chance. I told her exactly what I did and did not want done. I was absolutely sick with worry all afternoon, wondering what Kallie would look like when I picked her up. See what you think:


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

omg LOVE it!!!! she has the same colouring as my Gabs  Next time you take her, bring this pic and say "do the same"!! :clap2:


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

i should say "had the same colouring"... Gabby has lightened up a lot! I miss those dark ears


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I was so scared I was going to pick up a shaved puppy at the end of the day, after some of the stories I've read on this forum. But this lady did EXACTLY what I asked of her. I said clippers only on her belly & paw pads. Scissors only on her feet/lets/behind. Don't touch her face (letting the hair grow out). Did I say I'm very happy?

Kallie's not real happy with the bow. She's rubber her face all over the carpet trying to get it out! I'll take it out tonight before bed.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd definitely go back to her! it's great when you can trust the groomer!! Id be super happy too


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! what a relief to have her back home safe and sound!!

She is growing up so fast!!

I had a very hard time leaving my baby at the groomer,so I decided to just save a ton of money and do all the grooming myself!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

she looks perfect and probably smells great too!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I hated leaving her, but her belly was really matted close to the skin. I think her mesh harness caused it. So I would rather have her hate the groomer rather than me shaving her belly & getting the knots out. I'll do the majority of the combing/brushing, but not real sure about clipping her. We'll see.

Yes, she's so soft & cuddly! She'll be a dream to sleep with tonight!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks beautiful!!!! Wonderful job.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Kallie looks great! May I use these pictures to take to my NEW groomer? I am changing groomers as our first experience was not good.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is precious!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful grooming! Love it! This is what I call a Shaggy Neat, simply beautiful!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Christina, sure, feel free to use the pics to show your new groomer. I feel so fortunate that I found one that listens. Kinda like a blind date - you just never know how it's going to turn out!! :biggrin1:

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Of course, we think she's a real cutie. But aren't they all?


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww she looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Pat - I was looking through old photos of my Gabby and when I saw this one I thought of your Kallie avatar... holy smokes they look a like!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh My God, she looks like a stuffed animal! How cute is that!
The groomer did a great job!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to let the groomer know how many compliments she's gotten on Kallie's "do". I'm sure she'll be very happy. Thanks everyone.

Gabby & Kallie could be twins from another mother! Wow do they look alike! Doubt they're related since you're in Canada, but they sure are cuties! I originally wanted a black & white, but I've learned that color isn't the important thing. Our breeder was exactly right when she chose Kallie for us.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

you are soo right.. i cant imagine having any other dog than my Gabs, perfect fit  i just love her to pieces! I've had her for a year now, my the time flies. 

We've come along way -- toilet paper has finally gone back on the holder on the wall :whoo: lol let me tell you that was a big deal when she finally had no interest in shredding it anymore!! Seriously tho, it's been an amazing year! they add so much pure joy to our lives.


----------

